# 5 rating is not for best driver's



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Having a 5 rating does not mean you are the best Uber driver.
The best driver's will most likely be in the 4.8 range.
This means that you are in charge and do not allow your passengers to dictate how you drive.
It means that you put your passengers safety as your top priority.
So don't chase the 5 rating. It's unattainable if your among the best Uber drivers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I am a 4.98 and trust me I don't tolerate any BS in my car. I will say though my Stellar personality generally can turn things around to prevent the bad ratings. 😁😎


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I am a 4.98 and trust me I don't tolerate any BS in my car. I will say though my Stellar personality generally can turn things around to prevent the bad ratings. 😁😎


I agree you are the exception !
But really the fact that your not 5 backs up your claim of not taking any BS.
If your a full time X driver you cannot have a 5 and be a good/safe driver.
That remark can only come from a driver that really knows the cold reality of Ubering.
It takes guts to ignore the person in your back seat telling you to speed and ignore traffic signs and lights.
Can you go a little faster my train leaves in 7 minutes and you know under good conditions it's a 15 minute drive.
Can I please take my dog ?
Can I pay you in cash if you turn off the app. ?
Can we stop at the Cumberland farms I need to get cigarettes ? ( when you have already accepted your next ride )
I don't have a car seat sorry !
Can I smoke/vabe ?
Can we put a 4rth person in the backseat ? ( Seriously I have a Prius )
Is it ok if I drink this beer ?
If you allow these things it's possible you could be a 5.
But if your a good/safe driver you can't have a five it's impossible.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

huh. I'm 4.98 because in one case I didn't 'speed' fast enough. The 2nd 4; idk which ride or what I did that knocked it down to a 4. Was over a year ago, so who can recall. 

More concerned 1/3 of my pax don't even bother rating. Should be like Lyft; auto 5 when no rating.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Having a 5 rating does not mean you are the best Uber driver.


Says every shitty driver with a shitty rating.  


Jimmy44 said:


> But if your a good/safe driver you can't have a five it's impossible.


If you’re a good/safe driver you can be instantly & permanently deactivated on a bullshit complaint in the same amount of time it takes to deactivate a bad/unsafe driver.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> huh. I'm 4.98 because in one case I didn't 'speed' fast enough. The 2nd 4; idk which ride or what I did that knocked it down to a 4. Was over a year ago, so who can recall.
> 
> More concerned 1/3 of my pax don't even bother rating. Should be like Lyft; auto 5 when no rating.


You got it exactly.
4.98 is the sign of a really good driver.
It's better then a 5.00
But only a veteran driver would understand that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> It's better then a 5.00


I don't wanna pop anybody's balloon but pax really don't care about driver's rating. And pax hardly even know THEY have a rating until they are informed. Heck, for a while using the pax app it was a challenge to even FIND your current rating.

Ratings, really don't matter.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I think it is a big mistake to worry about your rating.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Says every shitty driver with a shitty rating.
> 
> If you’re a good/safe driver you can be instantly & permanently deactivated on a bullshit complaint in the same amount of time it takes to deactivate a bad/unsafe driver.





SpinalCabbage said:


> I think it is a big mistake to worry about your rating.


I do as well.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I don't wanna pop anybody's balloon but pax really don't care about driver's rating. And pax hardly even know THEY have a rating until they are informed. Heck, for a while using the pax app it was a challenge to even FIND your current rating.
> 
> Ratings, really don't matter.


And, pax can create new puppet accounts even if they are removed off the Uber/Lyft platform?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> And, pax can create new puppet accounts even if they are removed off the Uber/Lyft platform?


Never thought of that.
Drivers cannot.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> The best driver's will most likely be in the 4.8 range.


If that's what you need to tell yourself to feel better, go for it!


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

4.99 and I don't do anything I don't want to do. 

Negotiation is an art. There are plenty of ways to get your way and make people think it was their idea.

I'd suggest reading/listening to "Never Split the Difference" by Chris Voss. You don't take no BS, get better tips, and you get what you want.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Having a 5 rating does not mean you are the best Uber driver.
> The best driver's will most likely be in the 4.8 range.
> This means that you are in charge and do not allow your passengers to dictate how you drive.
> It means that you put your passengers safety as your top priority.
> So don't chase the 5 rating. It's unattainable if your among the best Uber drivers.


The passenger paid for their ride; they can dictate all they want. 5 star drivers are the best drivers. If you're not even a 4.90 there is something wrong with you. 4.8s and below need management training and/or don't belong on the platform.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's pretty damn difficult to get down into the 4.8 range, as a driver.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> It's pretty damn difficult to get down into the 4.8 range, as a driver.


Rating is based on the last 1000 ratings. You almost have to deliberately act like a dunce and moron to bring your rating down.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Rating is based on the last 1000 ratings. You almost have to deliberately act like a dunce and moron to bring your rating down.


500.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Rating is based on the last 1000 ratings. You almost have to deliberately act like a dunce and moron to bring your rating down.


Here it is based on the last 500 but either way it takes a lot of effort to get down in the 4.8 range.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> The passenger paid for their ride; they can dictate all they want. 5 star drivers are the best drivers. If you're not even a 4.90 there is something wrong with you. 4.8s and below need management training and/or don't belong on the platform.


Totally disagree


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> It's pretty damn difficult to get down into the 4.8 range, as a driver.


on Lyft maybe. Uber, one can strive and hit it.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> on Lyft maybe. Uber, one can strive and hit it.


Shouldn't be difficult to maintain 4.85 or higher if you are doing RS part time


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

what a bunch of nonsense....promoting mediocrity is not a life goal


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

4.96 and then I’m a tyrant.


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I don't wanna pop anybody's balloon but pax really don't care about driver's rating. And pax hardly even know THEY have a rating until they are informed. Heck, for a while using the pax app it was a challenge to even FIND your current rating.
> 
> Ratings, really don't matter.


i agree though i've found a high driver rating can save you in a deactivation/bogus complaint type situation, it also doesn't hurt for getting pings in too many drivers around/not enough rides situations, if that were ever to occur again lol

also, the only diff b/t a driver with 5 or 4.8 is largely luck, by that i mean not getting a pax who just give you a 4 for no real reason, and as someone else posted if you have below a 4.9 with 500 or more rides clearly there is something wrong with your driving or people skills


----------



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Having a 5 rating does not mean you are the best Uber driver.
> The best driver's will most likely be in the 4.8 range.
> This means that you are in charge and do not allow your passengers to dictate how you drive.
> It means that you put your passengers safety as your top priority.
> So don't chase the 5 rating. It's unattainable if your among the best Uber drivers.


Yes 5.0 would be impossible ..... 4.9 And I don't take no BS. I use to worry about my rating and acceptance until the pandemic, now I choose my rides and just decline until I get a call in my area and dont care that my acceptance is 18 percent. Sorry Uber not driving 6 miles when someone is looking just 1/4 mile away. Oh well if Uber doesn't need me then they wont send me no more rides.  Also I put myself in any problem areas or times of day when I use to have more issues. If you are going to drive late Saturday night then you will deal with drunks. If you dont want to deal with drunks then drive Sunday am.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

mark813 said:


> Yes 5.0 would be impossible ..... 4.9 And I don't take no BS. I use to worry about my rating and acceptance until the pandemic, now I choose my rides and just decline until I get a call in my area and dont care that my acceptance is 18 percent. Sorry Uber not driving 6 miles when someone is looking just 1/4 mile away. Oh well if Uber doesn't need me then they wont send me no more rides.  Also I put myself in any problem areas or times of day when I use to have more issues. If you are going to drive late Saturday night then you will deal with drunks. If you dont want to deal with drunks then drive Sunday am.


Yes the non 5.00 is like a badge of honor.
I have also noticed that Uber and Lyft do not put your feedback rating in a very prominent place anymore.
I am like a farmer and only work when the sun is out.
Like you I choose to avoid the drunks and I make concessions to having poor night vision.
I also screen my rides that I accept because Uber does not.
When your trying to hit daily and weekly quotas those long rides will kill you.
Toward that end I shut off accepting rides as soon as I am on one.
I need time to look over the pick up distance and overall ride of each ride I accept.
If you don't do this with Lyft they will accept long rides for you.
The worst thing is when they change your ride for you in the middle of a pick up.
At that point you lose total control of what rides your getting.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Having a 5 rating does not mean you are the best Uber driver.
> The best driver's will most likely be in the 4.8 range.
> This means that you are in charge and do not allow your passengers to dictate how you drive.
> It means that you put your passengers safety as your top priority.
> So don't chase the 5 rating. It's unattainable if your among the best Uber drivers.


Having a good rating does not equal bend over .
Great rating is achieve knowing how to pick your customers , your trips, your places and knowing how to talk your way out of mistakes .


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Having a good rating does not equal bend over .
> Great rating is achieve knowing how to pick your customers , your trips, your places and knowing how to talk your way out of mistakes .


I was trying to make a point that a rating of 4.95 does not necessarily mean that person is a better driver then one who has 4.85.
You make good points and I agree with most of them.
There really is no point in going back and fourth on grading because it boils down to what each of us believes.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> It's pretty damn difficult to get down into the 4.8 range, as a driver.


Nah, it was easy for me. Telling all the college students no ... the only difference is now ii shuffle them or cancel instead.

But seriously, ratings are simply a way to divert your attention from your earnings. OP doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nah, it was easy for me. Telling all the college students no ... the only difference is now ii shuffle them or cancel instead.
> 
> But seriously, ratings are simply a way to divert your attention from your earnings. OP doesn't seem to get it.


Totally agree about the college kids.
Your also correct that Ubers reason to have them has nothing to do with gaging a driver's abilities.


----------



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes the non 5.00 is like a badge of honor.
> I have also noticed that Uber and Lyft do not put your feedback rating in a very prominent place anymore.
> I am like a farmer and only work when the sun is out.
> Like you I choose to avoid the drunks and I make concessions to having poor night vision.
> ...


Agree. Shut off ride acceptance until I am done. To many time they try sending you way out of town only to decline 4-5 rides then get a ride 2 min away?? Wasn't this the purpose to get you rides going your way when they 1st started? Imagine if you actually has a passenger both ways all the tie.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

mark813 said:


> Agree. Shut off ride acceptance until I am done. To many time they try sending you way out of town only to decline 4-5 rides then get a ride 2 min away?? Wasn't this the purpose to get you rides going your way when they 1st started? Imagine if you actually has a passenger both ways all the tie.


Bottom line concentrate on one ride at a time.
I think if your destination is a half hour away they will not send you more then 30 minutes in the opposite direction.
Now you might put a fake home destination 15 or 20 minutes away.
This might get you short rides in the area you want to work in.
Also what would stop you from driving away from your fake destination ?
We might be able to totally confuse the algas and end up with good short rides at least until you meet your ride quotas.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Never thought of that.
> Drivers cannot.


In a different thread I read you get a completely new file if you change phone numbers. Is that still true?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

CheepShot said:


> In a different thread I read you get a completely new file if you change phone numbers. Is that still true?


Not sure but certainly worth looking into !!!


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Having a 5 rating does not mean you are the best Uber driver.
> The best driver's will most likely be in the 4.8 range.
> This means that you are in charge and do not allow your passengers to dictate how you drive.
> It means that you put your passengers safety as your top priority.
> So don't chase the 5 rating. It's unattainable if your among the best Uber drivers.


BS


----------

